# Foal Stealing



## Pitter Patter (Jun 17, 2021)

So, My mare had her foal on 4/22/21 and they are both doing great. We had issues with the other 2 mares "stealing" the foal for a little while and it seemed I didn't have to keep them separated anymore. For several days all was well. Came home from work last night and found that my big pony mare had stolen the little guy again. This time she was quite aggressive with the mother and myself. She is still partly feral and mostly blind so when spooked or angry there is a good chance of getting run over. Had to get stern with her last night...but I did learn something about her...she listens to voice commands as she doesn't do well with body language like the others. I am not very big or imposing, but had to try. I don't like to get out whips, etc but this time I had to keep cracking it next to her as I couldn't get close. Fortunately my teenage son was home. He doesn't really care about how things are done and he'd had enough so he ran and picked up the foal and carried him to stall with mother. This morning I turned them out in our backyard again. The big pony mare had an absolute fit and kept calling baby back--and he ran back. So I had an interesting and frustrating morning before work! Any thoughts on what to do??!! Thanks!


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2021)

Would the 'moody/hormonal' mare herbs help? Does anyone know if they are safe with pregnant mares? Poor you, what a nightmare.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 17, 2021)

Is your blind pony mare producing milk? If so, the colt might be grabbing a snack where it's offered. You'd think he'd be so well bonded to his mare that he wouldn't allow that to happen otherwise. If you have a paddock you could use to separate the pony from the dam and foal?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2021)

Agree to separate them if its a possibility until you have weaned and the mares milk has dried up


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 17, 2021)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Is your blind pony mare producing milk? If so, the colt might be grabbing a snack where it's offered. You'd think he'd be so well bonded to his mare that he wouldn't allow that to happen otherwise. If you have a paddock you could use to separate the pony from the dam and foal?


UGH...I currently have one other paddock next to the one the minis are in, but I have two animals that may provide some trouble to whomever I put there. I have a Welsh Cobb gelding who is pretty old but super feisty still. Then there's the 300# goat who thinks he's the boss and is super pushy. He is taller than all the minis except for Snickers, the mother. He could seriously injure or kill a baby. I may have to put the large pony in with them though if she doesn't stop. She's not producing milk. I have a dog yard which is an enclosed back yard with a fence. It was for my two dogs who are now deceased. I have one dog left but he sticks by us. That's where Snickers and baby Jasper hang out during the day. Snickers is unhappy away from the others, but I don't see any better option. I can't baby sit them during the day as I work all day so this is probably the safest option for now. I've been saving for a barn and can then re-arrange fencing but builders are swamped and not taking on new projects. People have taken babies from Snickers her whole life so I think she just gets resigned to the idea now even though she loves Jasper. Jasper is very personable and can't resist interacting with everything/everybody. I run them back and forth between their stall and the backyard again, as I have been doing Jasper's whole life. All of them are well acquainted and were doing well as a little herd until Patches started this up again.


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2021)

Can you split your paddock with electric? Crank up the electric and Patches shouldn't challenge it.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 18, 2021)

Taz said:


> Can you split your paddock with electric? Crank up the electric and Patches shouldn't challenge it.


Would you believe I had just taken it down?! OMGosh......they were doing so well and everyone seemed happy for several days, then BAM, back to stealing Jasper. Popular little guy I guess! Patches will run through anything or over anybody if she gets spooked or scared, unfortunately. Working on desensitizing but it is a long process and it seems we start over every single day. Not sure if there's any brain damage along with eye damage from her injury.


----------



## Taz (Jun 18, 2021)

I would guess no brain damage but it sounds like she's been pretty messed up by the people in her past, poor girl. She probably needs to learn how to relax. 
Fence going back up when you get a chance? Did you get Jasper out OK this morning?


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 18, 2021)

No idea on what to tell you, other than he must be a cute little fellow! Can we get a picture please?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 22, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> No idea on what to tell you, other than he must be a cute little fellow! Can we get a picture please?


As soon as I can get something that's not just a blur or only his nose as he is so curious!


----------

